# Polyunsaturates or Monounsaturates



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2005)

Which are better for you? E.g., is olive oil (mostly mono) better than safflower oil (mostly poly)?


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Which are better for you? E.g., is olive oil (mostly mono) better than safflower oil (mostly poly)?



monounsaturated fats should make up around 50% of your total fat intake.  monounsaturated fats are the best fats with the exception of Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids which are polyunsaturated.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2005)

Thanks LAM


----------



## Pirate! (May 24, 2005)

I completely agree with LAM's statement.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 24, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Which are better for you? E.g., is olive oil (mostly mono) better than safflower oil (mostly poly)?


Both are healthy but, as it was stated, olive oil is probably the better choice. You don't want to throw out your omega-3 : omega-6 ratio and safflower oil primarily linoleic acid (about 70%).

Stick to supplementing with your fish oil caps and then get the rest of your fats from your foods (nuts, seeds, meats etc) or monounsaturated sources.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Both are healthy but, as it was stated, olive oil is probably the better choice. You don't want to throw out your omega-3 : omega-6 ratio and safflower oil primarily linoleic acid (about 70%).
> 
> Stick to supplementing with your fish oil caps and then get the rest of your fats from your foods (nuts, seeds, meats etc) or monounsaturated sources.


Thanks Emma.  

I am currently taking 6 fishies/day. But for additional fats, I wasn't sure about the poly/mono thing.

Also, I am currently eating a lot of salad. On a cut, is it ok to make my own balsamic dressing with just balsamic vinegar and a bit of olive oil as long as the olive oil is factored into my daily fat intake? Or should I eat the salad dry?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> get the rest of your fats from your foods (nuts, seeds, meats etc) or monounsaturated sources.


So, if i am running low on walnuts, I guess it would be ok to sub the rest with olive oil?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So, if i am running low on walnuts, I guess it would be ok to sub the rest with olive oil?


Yup, that would be perfect!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 25, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Also, I am currently eating a lot of salad. On a cut, is it ok to make my own balsamic dressing with just balsamic vinegar and a bit of olive oil as long as the olive oil is factored into my daily fat intake? Or should I eat the salad dry?


As long as the olive oil fits and you are still taking in your 6g fishies then this is fine.


----------

